# when were first 2001 e46 m3's produced



## bmwlover (Nov 9, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone knows what the production date of the 2001 m3's started? Thanks


----------



## bmwlover (Nov 9, 2002)

usa 1's


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

First batch came into the US in March 2001. The first ones were the dealer demo models, which many dealers promptly sold, meaning there were none for people to test drive.


----------

